# Peach Orchard Update



## JimG

Thanks God for all the rain! Trees are doing FABULOUS! Put the irrigation lines in, but have not had to use them. Our gumbo, (the blessing and curse), holds it's moisture very well...


----------



## JimG

Another update, taken May 2, 2014... Early Ambers.


----------



## JimG

Oachita blackberries looking good too...


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim

Very nice! Low humidity years like this spring are great for reducing Brown Rot pressure. Some wet years brown rot is a terrible scourge.

Are your Early Amber's ripe? I would like to see a photo of one sliced open if you wouldn't mind. 

I started picking MayPride last weekend. 

I've grown MayPride, MidPride, and Tropic Snow (along with dozens of other varieties) since the early 90s- but haven't tried Zaiger's Early Amber. 

Thanks
RFA


----------



## Pasadena1944

How old are your peach trees? We planted one about six months ago..


----------



## JimG

Planted them in Feb 2012...

Going to market tomorrow with 300-350lbs...


----------



## Belinda

Where are you taking them?


----------



## JimG

We take them to Galveston's Own Farmers Market on Postoffice...


----------



## txjustin

I have a 2nd year tropic snow peach. Last year it produced about 6 peaches. This year there are none on it. Any ideas why? Plenty of new growth though!


----------



## tec

You could probably save the trip to Galveston by selling to local 2Coolers.


----------



## Belinda

tec said:


> You could probably save the trip to Galveston by selling to local 2Coolers.


Lol. That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## Pasadena1944

Belinda said:


> Lol. That's what I'm thinking.


If he wasn't so far I'd buy some for sure....


----------



## Gator gar

Pasadena1944 said:


> If he wasn't so far I'd buy some for sure....


Me too, like 10-20 pounds if they're good and sweet.


----------



## JimG

Great idea! I need to become a sponsor...


----------



## fishingtwo

JimG said:


> Great idea! I need to become a sponsor...


Great Idea
Do you let people come and pick em? Are you out there close to Hillmans?


----------



## Pasadena1944

JimG said:


> Great idea! I need to become a sponsor...


I was showing my wife your trees and she couldn't get over how bright yellow the house is.... lol


----------



## RLwhaler

Count me in,Please.Beautiful orchard BTW.


----------



## JimG

Pasadena1944, it's the same color on the inside! It is a very bright world I live in, LOL!!


----------



## Pasadena1944

JimG said:


> Pasadena1944, it's the same color on the inside! It is a very bright world I live in, LOL!!


she isn't here right now but she'll get a laugh out of that...lol

You must have got that yellow paint on a good sale price......lol


----------



## JimG

Here is a shot of a sliced Early Amber. I took 300lbs of Early Amber and Earligrande peaches to Galveston on Sunday.


----------



## monkeyman1

JimG, I think we have plum curculio beetles doing a number on our peaches. Do you have problems with these? What insecticides do you use on your peach trees?


----------



## JimG

I do have plum curculio. I lose approx 20% of my crop to those, and brown rot. I do not spray. My orchard drains directly into Dickinson Bayou, and then to Galveston Bay. I might try chickens in the orchard next year to eat the PC beetles...


----------



## JimG

An observation: My wife and I peeled and and pitted about 12 lbs of "rejects" last night. Not a single curculio larva in them. We have reached some sort of balance, where whatever critter is eating the plum curculio beetles is keeping them in check. If I sprayed for the curculio, I would presumably kill the predator too.

I have also noticed that the bugs, (of all types) go for the weakest (broken skin) peach. The strong fruit, with no abrasions, gets left alone. The birds hit a few on top, the *****/possums get a few on the bottom. Everyone get their share, LOL!


----------



## Law Dog

Nice!


----------



## JimG

Several folks have asked about where to get our peaches. Info here:

https://www.facebook.com/HumbleCampPeachFarm


----------



## JimG

Starting to blossom out... a little early.


----------



## Shaky

When your in full bloom I would love to come out and take some pics! Copies of any good pics to you of course....


----------



## The Driver.

I have a couple of Eva's Pride peach trees in full bloom.


----------



## Rubberback

Full bloom mine are dormant. Nada.


----------



## JimG

Shaky, absolutely!


----------



## tngbmt

Rubberback said:


> Full bloom mine are dormant. Nada.


same here .. tempted try a new variety


----------



## The Driver.

The later blooming variety are better in my mind. I have two Eva's Pride in full bloom. A Old White peach fixing to go full bloom along with two Red Barons thinking about it. More than likely will lose crop due to possible freeze next week. My Sam Houston's, Lorings and a dwarf peach bloom later which guarantee a crop.


----------



## JimG

I am fully bloomed except for my Tex Kings. Going to be a VERY heavy crop this year!


----------



## LandLocked

Great looking peach trees!!!

Planted 2 May Pride, 2 Mid Pride & 2 August Pride 2 years ago. Growing like weeds. May Prides are in full bloom. Mid & August are just starting to bud out.


----------



## drred4

any suggestions for varieties arond the Brenham area. Just want to plant a few. I have been studying on the chilling hours as well. just not real sure what to get from our coop. Mainly going to use for canning and eating right away of course.

just reading about the Fredericksburg peaches. They did not have very many blossoms yet and believed this last freeze for them was a good thing. A thinning out of the blossoms.

Thanks


----------



## FISHROADIE

Nice trees I have one it was blooming in the middle of winter. We got 2 peaches last year. You have a very nice orchard, I am going to have to plant some more.


----------

